# LIVE BROADCAST - Tuesday, April 28th at 3:00pm Eastern Time - Tips & Techniques



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

LIVE BROADCAST - Tuesday, April 28th at 3:00pm Eastern Time - Tips & Techniques

LIVE BROADCAST

TUESDAY April 28th at 3:00pm Eastern Time

Tech Session with Questions & Answers










I will be going LIVE over on the Autogeek Facebook page on Tuesday, April 28th at 3:00pm Eastern Time.

I will be talking detailing techniques and tips to help you improve your detailing skills and Yancy Martinez will be taking questions from you to be asked live.

This is going to be packed with great insights to help you out.

*Be sure to tune in!*

Got something that you want answered? Post your question below in the comments.

*Click this link to watch or ask questions*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

:bump:

For this Live Broadcast we're going to share tips and techniques for how to machine damp sand using the Scuff & Buff Technique on this 1937 Ford Woody.










These pictures show the orange peel. It's because the sanding discs on the paint make it easier for the camera to focus and capture the surface of the paint versus just taking a picture of the paint.










*Here you can easily see what orange peel looks like. *










This will be a Live Broadcast on Tuesday, April 28th on the Autogeek Facebook page. If you're on Facebook you can ask questions in real-time as I demonstrate the process.

*Autogeek Facebook Page*

Later, it will be posted to our YouTube Channel.

*Autogeek YouTube Channel*

And I'll post it here on DW after it's uploaded to YT.


----------

